# Legacy of Russ subscription



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/40k-qu-re/warzone-fenris-sub.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/the-lost-king-eshort.html

Its the continuation to the Curse of the Wulfen. 

But honestly, Logan Grimnar getting lost -AGAIN- ? The previous space wolf saga subscription kinda feels utterly pointless now. It ended with the wulfen appearing and saving the the lost Logan Grimnar, and the words that they should remain a legend as they left. Quite opposite of what they pulled next with the wulfen.


----------

